# My Falcon Starship



## fsa46

Modified my Falcon and like the other Starship I just made, it is a "Sweet " shooter. I am shooting 107 bands and they are awesome. I don't have a crony but both these starships are slammers with the added 10"- 10 1/2" extentions.


----------



## Hrawk

Very cool indeed!


----------



## lightgeoduck

That actually looks pretty bad a$$

Good job.

LGD


----------



## NightKnight

Love it! That is a great idea with the Falcon attachment on a super long starship!


----------



## orcrender

Dang another beauty.


----------



## Sean

Really cool, love the design!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Nice slingshot, but gum rubber will stretch the Saunders cam seats. -- Tex


----------



## fsa46

Tex-Shooter said:


> Nice slingshot, but gum rubber will stretch the Saunders cam seats. -- Tex


Thanks for the heads-up Tex. Will latex be OK ?


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Pure latex up to 1/16 in flat bands. -- Tex


----------



## fsa46

Tex-Shooter said:


> Pure latex up to 1/16 in flat bands. -- Tex


 Will do, thanks Tex.


----------



## Beanflip

Another nice one. What method did you use to attach the fork?


----------



## fsa46

Beanflip said:


> Another nice one. What method did you use to attach the fork?


I tig welded a piece of 1/4" stainless plate to the forks and cut away the stock handle. I then welded the stainless steel tubing to that piece of metal.

I shaped a piece of 14 gauge stainless steel plate to the shape of the handle I wanted and tig welded it to the tubing. Drilled 3/16" holes all over the handle plate and applied Bondo on one side of the handle then roughed shaped it before it got to hard with a knife. Did the same on the other side, then filed and sanded to the shape I wanted after it got hard. The holes are so the Bondo would go through the plate for a stronger bond. Do not remove the Bondo that comes through the holes on the other side no matter what configuration it is. The Bondo will adhere to it and make that side as strong as the other side.

A note of caution...when welding on the forks it is very important to be careful not to get it to hot to melt the plastic cams. I would do a little at a time and dip it in water to keep it cool.


----------



## Beanflip

Thanks for the answer and once again, nice job.


----------



## fsa46

I took your advice Tex and removed the 107 bands and replaced them with your "field grade", double flats. WOW, they shoot great in that Starship. I was impressed with the 107s but after replacing them with your flats there's no comparison. Now I have to get a crony.







. Thanks for the advice .....


----------



## treefork

That's falcon cool.


----------



## fsa46

Update: Like my other Starship, I've been giving this baby a workout . Changing the 107 bands, ( at Tex's recommendation ) I went to his "field grade" flats. WOW, what a difference. Like the other Starship the accuracy is impressive, I can only imagine how these things shoot in the hands of you veterans.

I want to get some Teraband Gold to try in this amazing slingshot and see what happens.


----------



## Blue Danube

NICE work keep us updated with your band experiments....


----------



## johnny test

nice. how about pics of someone using it.


----------



## flipgun

How long is a starship, anyway?


----------



## fsa46

flipgun said:


> How long is a starship, anyway?


This one is 22" overall and 12" from the handle to the forks. My other Starship is 19" overall and 10" from handle to forks. There's no set rule ( I think ) on dimentions , make whatever you like, and what works for you.


----------



## Dayhiker

This is one cool piece of artillery!


----------



## M.J

fsa46 said:


> This one is 22" overall and 12" from the handle to the forks. My other Starship is 19" overall and 10" from handle to forks. There's no set rule ( I think ) on dimentions , make whatever you like, and what works for you.


That's been my experience, just experiment and do what works best. I have two starships: a Saunders WRP and one that I made. The WRP is about +7" and the homemade is about +17" and both shoot great.


----------



## fsa46

The way these Starships shoot I'm surprised a manufacturer hasn't marketed one. A commercial Starship that could shoot both flatbands and/or tubes would be a winner...incorporate rotating prongs in it and it would be a " Grand Slam".


----------



## flipgun

Thanx! Let me see what I can do.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Wow...that is awesome! Oh how I wish I could weld ! I've used the same layout for a wooden slingbow but you've inspired me to try a SS on these lines.

I like fsa's idea of incorporating rotating prongs too. I've got some poi swivels that i've been thinking of trying on an SS-


----------



## Quercusuber

_This is amazing!! Very clever and ingenious. The way you attached the bands to the frame is something else!!







_
_Cheers!!!_
_Q_


----------



## Carbon

Dang! That thing is sweet. Now let's see it shoot


----------



## Berkshire bred

wow thats a good idea, if you were to put some powerful bands on that it could have some serious hunting potential


----------



## fsa46

Berkshire bred said:


> wow thats a good idea, if you were to put some powerful bands on that it could have some serious hunting potential


I have taken small game shooting RPT tapered tubes with 3/8" & 7/16" steel, at a 37" draw. It doesn't take much to kill a rabbit especially with head shots.


----------

